# Newest 360 Degree Stone



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

So I have had a desire to create this stone since I saw one like it at the Naval Air Station Pax River, MD base cemetery. The cemetery was in the approach path of one of the WWII landing strips and pilots being a superstitious lot did not like crossing the cemetery to land...so they marked the position of all the stones, collapsed them and buried them under tons of imported soil, unearthed a few years ago and set right, the cemetery is full of history. This is my take on a stone found there....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very nice, and the front back treatment makes it feel so real. High Five!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I hear a stone is missing from the PAX River cemetery

Beautiful job, Johnny. It looks like real stone.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

This one is just as killer as the last one. These are so good! I really want one. Excellent stone JA, they look so real!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! It looks so real.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice work. I'm gearing up to build a front lawn cemetery this year. This is inspirational to me. Thanks


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful. Super-realistic surface texturing!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Roxy, have you ever been to the PAX River Cemetery? She's a beauty and the stones are so well preserved from so many years buried. There is another just out by Hollywood I believe at an old Methodist or Pentacostal Church

Thanks all for your kind words, experimenting with some different techniques and ideas as they strike me. Sometimes it's kinda hard to take all that time carving and what-not to transistion it from a "new" stone into one thats been "around the block a few times".


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

beutiful job it looks so real you took it to a whole new level.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful work on this tombstone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice stone. I went to college near Pax river. I went on base a couple times for air shows. I guess it was still buried back then.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Quite astonishing, very realistic. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love it, JA... you are really rockin out the stones this year - making me look bad, bud! 

Was that pink or white foam that you started with, and is it the water and torch method for that texture? I hope I didnt miss that somewhere in the thread if you already explained it. Great stone, one of my faves.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dixie, it was pink foam. The main upright is two pieces and the base is made from 3 pieces of 1" foam. PVC is internal following Terra's method. Elmers wood putty is used on all seams. The method for the raw stone is as follows: I mark out the area to be stripped away, dremel the edge marks at 1/4" depth, then dremel cut criss-crossing lines all over the area to be removed. With shop vac in hand, I chip away the pieces by hand, then I spot sand areas for rough and smooth raw stone. Paint with two coats of gray tinted drylock, dry brush the smooth surfaces with a light gray and a tone of white, a little light gray in spots of the rough stone area and then use a water and chimney sweep black mix to create the water staining. Use less water and more black in the areas where I want a more defined water stain.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow!! That IS a real stone! That can't be fake - great job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Dixie, it was pink foam. The main upright is two pieces and the base is made from 3 pieces of 1" foam. PVC is internal following Terra's method. Elmers wood putty is used on all seams. *The method for the raw stone is as follows: I mark out the area to be stripped away, dremel the edge marks at 1/4" depth, then dremel cut criss-crossing lines all over the area to be removed. With shop vac in hand, I chip away the pieces by hand, then I spot sand areas for rough and smooth raw stone.* Paint with two coats of gray tinted drylock, dry brush the smooth surfaces with a light gray and a tone of white, a little light gray in spots of the rough stone area and then use a water and chimney sweep black mix to create the water staining. Use less water and more black in the areas where I want a more defined water stain.


Well, I'm damn impressed. That sounds a bit like what I do to all my stones, but they don't come out with the natural holes and texture that you got. I will strive to make one look that authentic. Makes me want to make an entire stone out of that raw look. Bravo, my friend - you are really hard to keep up with!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

So awesome! I love that some of the epitaph is missing. I'm looking forward to making more stones next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very realistic stone! I love the story behind it as well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome looking stone, very realistic!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love the effect of the surface stone being chipped away to reveal the rougher stone underneath. Great work!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, working on another one now but you will all have to wait for my Secret Reapee to share it with you (if they desire to)!  Shoot, wonder how the heck I'll mail this thing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow Johnny, I'm impressed. That is awesome detail and realism!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work very realistic looking


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Holy crap. That's a great looking stone. Nice work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is stone!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That stone looks amazing.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know what else could be said about this that hasen't been said, other than "you rock"!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice. I like the detail you've done, especially on the back. I just painted the backs of my stones black.


----------



## Resurrected (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome detail...great work...


----------

